# Alten E-Mail Account auflösen und E-Mails zum neuen Anbieter mitnehmen



## sight011 (29. Mai 2010)

Hi,

bin leider mal wieder auf die Cracks hier angewiesen.

Hab nen neuen E-Mail Account (googlemail) und würde gerne die archivierten E-mails von (yahoo) mitnehmen, ohne alle einzeln rüber zu schicken.

Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit?

Mfg


----------



## port29 (29. Mai 2010)

Hi,

also bei Google Mail ist imap verfügbar. In der Regel sollte es kein Problem sein, Mails von einem anderen E-Mail Account einfach in ein anderes Postfach zu schieben.


----------



## sight011 (29. Mai 2010)

Ich muss denke ich dazu sagen, das ich kein Thunderbird verwende.
Was bringt mir dieses imap Protokol jetzt genau?

Hab da was gefunden:

Aber wie das Bild zeigt will der nicht!!


----------



## port29 (29. Mai 2010)

Jedes gängige E-Mail Programm unterstützt heute IMAP, deshalb würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen, dass dein E-Mail Programm das nicht kann.

Was bringt dir IMAP? Im Gegensatz zu POP liegen alle E-Mails nicht bei dir auf dem lokalen Rechner, sondern auf dem Mailserver deines Anbieters. Wenn du alles eingerichtet hast, siehst du in der Regel eine Ordnerstruktor. Jetzt kannst du Mails aus einem Postfach einfach in ein anderes bei einem anderen Anbieter per Drag'n'Drop verschieben.


----------



## sight011 (29. Mai 2010)

Es scheint aber pop zu verwenden siehe oben



hinzu kommt: 

(siehe Bild)

wahrscheinlichdauertdas seine zeit bis das aktiviert wird?


----------



## port29 (29. Mai 2010)

Also POP3 verwendet in der Regel den Port 110. Richte doch einfach in deinem E-Mail Programm das Google Postfach als IMAP Postfach ein und das Yahoo als POP3 (oder wenn es Yahoo unterstützt als IMAP). Dann schiebst du einfach Mails von einem Postfach in das andere


----------



## sight011 (29. Mai 2010)

Also geht es nur mit nem Programm?


----------



## port29 (29. Mai 2010)

Also die Google Mail Oberfläche ist auch nichts anderes als ein Programm. Das Programm muss eben diese Funktion unterstützen.
Ich verstehe momentan auch nicht, wo denn das Problem ist, ein Programm zu verwenden. Nahe zu jedes Programm kann diese Funktion durchführen und zumindest von Thunderbird gibt es eine Portable Version, die man ohne Admin Rechte nutzen kann um mal eben die Mails rüberzuschieben.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

schau mal hier: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Mail/thread?tid=52e8e4bd34c35ed1&hl=de

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## sight011 (30. Mai 2010)

Hey cool M. Das werde ich wenn ich mal wieder zu Hause (am Rechner) bin prüfen


----------

